# My new piano music



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I wasn't here for a long time. I also didn't want to share here my new music, but what the hell... here we go.
Since I have neurological damage and suffering horrible symptoms for the last few years, I wasn't able to compose much, so I will share here this 3 pieces I was able to compose during 2020:

This one was based on some chord progression composed probably 4 years ago, but in the end those chords progressions didn't end up here and it turned out something different. It's darker piece also partly inspired by my condition:
*Pale Silhouette*

This one was the 2nd piece I composed last year... intro part (00 - 0:30) was composed probably in 2017 but I didn't start to continue composing it till 2020. I'm not so sure that development is quite what I wanted it to be, but I'm somehow still satisfied. It's probably my least favorite from 3 new pieces, but I still like it:
*Anfractuous*

This is not a new piece, but old piece arranged by someone else. I wasn't satisfied how he arranged the majority of the piece, but I really liked the finale, so I uploaded it:
*First Breath (Finale)*

This is the last piece I composed and it's my favorite from these 3 new compositions. It's somehow inspired by 'You Gotta Love Someone' song by Elton John, but I can also hear the atmosphere from Dvorak's 'New World Symphony' at some parts...
*Hope for the Common Man*


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> I wasn't here for a long time. I also didn't want to share here my new music, but what the hell... here we go.
> Since I have neurological damage and suffering horrible symptoms for the last few years, I wasn't able to compose much, so I will share here this 3 pieces I was able to compose during 2020:
> 
> This one was based on some chord progression composed probably 4 years ago, but in the end those chords progressions didn't end up here and it turned out something different. It's darker piece also partly inspired by my condition:
> ...


Listening to the first one now, the opening reminded me of Satie.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

One thing I'd say, is that they seem to be a bit too long imho. I think you could pack a greater punch if you trimmed them down a bit, just my .02.

They are still quite lovely.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> One thing I'd say, is that they seem to be a bit too long imho. I think you could pack a greater punch if you trimmed them down a bit, just my .02.
> 
> They are still quite lovely.


Most of my previous pieces are shorter, so this time they turned out this way... maybe 'Pale Silhouette' and 'Anfractuous' could be slightly shorter.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Very sorry to hear about your medical issues and hope you recover quickly and painlessly. While my specialty is in the classical style "art music", I can share my thoughts from the little knowledge I have of new age/easy listening. This sounds fine and you should keep at it.

I like the chromatic "wrong notes" in the right hand of the first piece, those sort of chromatic appoggiaturas that add a distinctive color, sound, and expressiveness to the music. It kind of reminds me of Enya in a way who kind of explores "wrong" notes once she's established a certain tonality. One suggestion I would make would be to do this same thing in the left hand, at least as far as chord progressions are concerned. Enya will shift a chord up or down chromatically to mimic the right hand.

You may also want to try and do different things musically to differentiate between the different sections of the piece. Like modulate to a different key, change the range you are using of the piano, try and change the texture, etc. I noticed you changed the tempo once. Do more of those things. I know some new age guys (Yanni perhaps?) will at least do some of these things to create a build-up, etc. I don't know, I don't listen to too much of this type of stuff. I think maybe that's what Captain was alluding to by saying it's too long (they are only a few minutes long), but they just kind of go on too long as musically similar and stagnant.

I like the Elton John influenced thing. I like how you used the pedal in the bass with the changing triads over it like he does. One thing you could also try in his "sound" is really using the first inversion chords a lot, especially the tritone movement in the bass, like going from a root IV chord to the first inversion V. Totally Elton (I listen to him a lot).


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Torkelburger said:


> Very sorry to hear about your medical issues and hope you recover quickly and painlessly. While my specialty is in the classical style "art music", I can share my thoughts from the little knowledge I have of new age/easy listening. This sounds fine and you should keep at it.
> 
> I like the chromatic "wrong notes" in the right hand of the first piece, those sort of chromatic appoggiaturas that add a distinctive color, sound, and expressiveness to the music. It kind of reminds me of Enya in a way who kind of explores "wrong" notes once she's established a certain tonality. One suggestion I would make would be to do this same thing in the left hand, at least as far as chord progressions are concerned. Enya will shift a chord up or down chromatically to mimic the right hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wishes and review. 
I compose mostly by instincts since I don't have any musical education. I'm still learning to be more creative with the left hand, but still don't intend to compose something complex for the sake of complexity. 
I'm not that much into new age music, but I do like both Enya and Yanni. Enya's music is pretty much simple, yet it can stand on its own. I'm also big Elton John fan. 
I compose mostly for my own enjoyment while trying to find some new interesting musical ideas that could be interesting and likeable to listen, at least to me... or music that could evoke some feelings and mental images. If I had some musical knowledge since childhood I think that it would be much easier for me to express musically what I want to achieve. 
Right now, I'm not even able to know which notes are 'the right ones' and 'the wrong ones'.
I composed *this short and simple piece* a few years ago and since I have my own way to write music down I noticed later that unlike some other pieces I wrote, this one has bunch of different left hand chords and I'm not even able to understand what I've done here from musical theory point of view since most of my pieces have only 3 or 4 chords - mostly like pop music structure.

I also think that the newest piece 'Hope for the Common Man' piece was probably the most complex by me considering the left hand playing, rhythm, etc. I tried there to push things slightly further.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You've accomplished your goal of being instinctual and have constructed some very pretty music. I do really love it, good work!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You've accomplished your goal of being instinctual and have constructed some very pretty music. I do really love it, good work!


Thanks. Glad that you like it.


----------

